# I'm baking PC blanks...



## Parson (Apr 22, 2010)

They're in an old toaster oven right now I have set up in my warehouse. I'm more excited than when I carefully put a lemon meringue pie in the oven night before last!

I doubt the pen blanks would taste as good though 

I'll post pix here as soon as it comes out of the oven and I get it sanded and on a pen kit.


----------



## Parson (Apr 22, 2010)

OK, they're out of the oven and cooled off. They didn't get darker or shiny, but the clay is now really hard and should be able to be sanded a bit. Since I rolled the design work down flat on a shiny surface with the bushings on the blanks, it shouldn't require much work to finish them off.

I think I'm going to sand them just a bit and put a nice thick coating of CA glue on them to make the color pop and protect the clay since there's so many tiny pieces on each tube.


----------



## jbostian (Apr 22, 2010)

PC is on my long list of things to try.  Post some pics when you have them done.

Jamie


----------



## Toni (Apr 22, 2010)

About time!! You are correct they are dull when they are baked, the magic happens when you sand it and buff or apply the CA, cant wait to see them!!!!


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 22, 2010)

I am baking pork chops with Shake and bake, 60 minutes at 425 F.  Yummy!!!


----------



## Toni (Apr 22, 2010)

SHAKE AND BAKE!!! NOOOOOO man I need to get home I even miss Stove Top Stuffing!! Enjoy dinner Jeff dont burn it!!


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 23, 2010)

This is something I would definitely like to venture into. Anyone have any visual step by step resources? pdf's? Books?


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 23, 2010)

MartinPens said:


> This is something I would definitely like to venture into. Anyone have any visual step by step resources? pdf's? Books?



Google "Polymer Clay" and we'll see you next year. :biggrin:

There is a ton of info out on the web for the stuff. Each brand is slightly different, so be sure to read the instructions on the package and follow them.


----------



## Toni (Apr 23, 2010)

Martin there is a link in my signature that will take you wrtie to the tutorial on IAP..


----------



## CaptG (Apr 23, 2010)

Toni said:


> Martin there is a link in my signature that will take you wrtie to the tutorial on IAP..



Darth Toni starts to reel in another vict....uh,  student.


----------



## RAdams (Apr 24, 2010)

My wife is freaking out to use her canes! What clay is everybody using to put on the tube before the flowers?


----------



## Fred (Apr 24, 2010)

Ron ... 

Have you found another use for the left over canes that we were talking about via e-mail. Hummmmm, another source for exotic woods is born!


----------



## Toni (Apr 24, 2010)

Ron use Premo, Fimo or Kato..


----------



## RAdams (Apr 24, 2010)

Fred said:


> Ron ...
> 
> Have you found another use for the left over canes that we were talking about via e-mail. Hummmmm, another source for exotic woods is born!


 


I am sorry Fred, You are gonna have to refresh my memory...... I don't remember boss.


----------



## Parson (May 11, 2010)

Okee dokee. I finally finished the pen and got around to taking pics of it. Here it is in all its splendor!


----------



## CaptG (May 11, 2010)

Stunning, absolutely  stunning.  I think you have it down.  And another one is pulled into the pc vortex.


----------



## Jim15 (May 11, 2010)

That's awesome.


----------



## Russianwolf (May 11, 2010)

Not nearly as feminine as some of the others these "guys" are turning out. :tongue: Nicely done.


----------



## lazyguy (May 11, 2010)

Oh my that is nice


----------



## creativewriting (May 11, 2010)

Good Work.  Welcome to club PC!


----------



## Smokey7385 (May 11, 2010)

Very impressive. Excellent job!!!!


----------



## thewishman (May 11, 2010)

Crikey. she's a byoo-ee!


----------



## alphageek (May 11, 2010)

Holy cow!!!!  Very nice.. Much better than my 'overbaked' mess with a few bubbles. ... But then again, I did many things wrong including buying some cheaper clay to try out.

I can't wait to get something remotely this cool!


----------



## witz1976 (May 11, 2010)

Toni said:


> SHAKE AND BAKE!!! NOOOOOO man I need to get home I even miss Stove Top Stuffing!!



So Toni if I packed up Shake & Bake, Stove Top Stuffing, and other US treats I can trade for PC canes LOL...actually I am curious if you do animal prints?


----------



## CSue (May 11, 2010)

What a great looking pen!  I love the colors and patterns you've made there.  Stunnning!


----------



## pensmyth (May 11, 2010)

From one "girlie pc pen maker" to another SWEET looking pen!


----------



## Toni (May 11, 2010)

Dan~I dont want to highjack his post


> So Toni if I packed up Shake & Bake, Stove Top Stuffing, and other US treats I can trade for PC canes LOL...actually I am curious if you do animal prints?


 Not anymore a few members have already taken care of my family and I..LOL  as for animal prints yes I HAVE done them, leopard, tiger and a few others.. 

Your pen is EXCELLENT!!! You did an incredible job!! You going to do anymore?


----------



## JohnU (May 11, 2010)

That looks Great!  I like the colors and pattern.  Nice job!   Theres another line filled on my "to do" list.   Im going to need to retire soon if Im going to find enough time to try all of these inspiring ideas you guys keep offering up.   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bobjackson (May 11, 2010)

Great job. What a rush to make, bake, and get a keepsake.


----------

